

Idea:  Code Snippet Storage - marcamillion

I always come across interesting code snippets that I can use in development, but never have a central place to store them.<p>I have decided that I am going to start using a text file that I store them in, and proceed like that. But there MUST be a better/more slick way of doing this.<p>The app doesn't have to be a web app (actually probably shouldn't be, or have the web integration as a bonus and not the main feature). I should be able to easily search it by a number of factors - language, keywords, type (e.g. method/function/etc.), etc.<p>That's just my $0.02 that I won't be doing, but would definitely appreciate and probably purchase, if someone did it properly. It also should be available for both windows + os x.
======
madhouse
Sounds like <http://gist.github.com/>

------
chmod
I've been wanting something like this for almost a decade now. I always sort
of pitched to myself as sourceforge without needing a full project. Like a
code dumpster. Or code rolodex.

The key differentiation should be personal storage vs a large open shared pool
of code. There are countless code recipe sites, but one that focused on just
letting me keep stuff I wanted and wouldn't get spammed with 900 recipes for
string reverse in Java.

------
waffenklang
There are several Tools for Desktop, Mobile and Web which suit your
description. Just compare and use one of them.

~~~
marcamillion
Which are?

